# US citizen looking for work in UAE



## starksmi (Jun 30, 2010)

I am looking for work in the UAE and having a difficult time getting interviews. I am a professional Accounting/Finance and IT Manager with 10 + yerars experience. 

Does anyone have suggestions on how to successfully search for a job remotely? I am able to travel/relocate with 2 weeks notice.

Thanks in Advance for your help.


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

There are too many job agency but be careful. If they ask for money, this is a redflag.
Try to google some of these agencies : bacme.ae;leonardkernshaw,clarendonparker,haysinternational; Try dubizzle classified;gulfnews classified.

Goodluck on jobhunting.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Would look at targeting the large firms who are over here, and securing a position in the usa and then trying to transfer in house once your in the position for a year. Or try to look at american companies and just getting a job here, but prob going to be a bit harder that way.


----------



## starksmi (Jun 30, 2010)

chay14ph said:


> There are too many job agency but be careful. If they ask for money, this is a redflag.
> Try to google some of these agencies : bacme.ae;leonardkernshaw,clarendonparker,haysinternational; Try dubizzle classified;gulfnews classified.
> 
> Goodluck on jobhunting.


Thank you for your advice. I will be sure to register with the above agencies.

Best Regards,

Michael Starks


----------



## starksmi (Jun 30, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Would look at targeting the large firms who are over here, and securing a position in the usa and then trying to transfer in house once your in the position for a year. Or try to look at american companies and just getting a job here, but prob going to be a bit harder that way.


This has been my approach so far and it has not yielded much success. Thanks for your reply.

Best Regards,

Michael Starks


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a friend who is working at MCarthur Murray agency, they are in need people for bank positions. This bank is going to open branches all over UAE. I cannot say the bank name but it is multinational bank. Pm me to give you her email address.


----------

